# Use Anything



## khadaji (Feb 23, 2003)

I have been studying Systema for several months now.  I just love it.  

I my little club we have done a lot of work with knives, and one in a while some with sticks (arnis, and bats).  

We have talk about incorperating many forms of improvised weapons training.   So I am think that we could list as many types of improvises weapons as we can, and maybe a move or two to show its use.  Basicaly lets see how we can turn anything into a weapon compatible to use with Systema.  Then we all can pool ideas. 

I will start,  (with a simple one)

A Belt:
   Like that one to hold up your pants.  You can swing it like a fail, using your body rotation for force.  You can also use it as a wip.  And you can with a hand on each end use it to wrap and entangle a limb of your opponent.   Ad in a body rotation, and you can bring them to the ground partialy trapped.

Please add more applications and weapons as you can...


----------



## pesilat (Feb 23, 2003)

It'll probably be a shorter list to ask what _can't_ be used as a weapon?

I don't train in Systema, but from my background in FMA, I see pretty much everything as a weapon.

One of my favorite categories of weapons is flexible weapons. The belt would fit into this category. As would anything else flexible.

I'm a big fan of using clothes while they're still worn by me or the attacker.

I've just uploaded a video montage of me teaching some of this material at a workshop a while ago.

Flexible Weapons Video Montage

But, really, anything I can get my hands on can be used as a weapon. A water bottle. A pen or pencil. A screwdriver. A handkerchief. A towel. A computer mouse.

Also, I can use the environment as a weapon. Maybe sweep the guy so that he lands on a rock or hits his head on a table or chair.

The world is my weapon.

Mike


----------



## Arthur (Feb 23, 2003)

Anything can be used as an improvised wepon. The important hing is learning to make your movement in a way that it will facilitate the use of anything you may pick up or throw away.

Arthur


----------



## Pervaz (Feb 24, 2003)

khadaji,

I like your explaination of weapons .. I think a lot of students get caught up using a weapon sometimes (especially if it something different e.g. telephone with cable)..

Also some people forget using their body as a weapon - from the different areas of the head (back, sides and front - forget the top of the head - its weak as an eggshell !!) to using sholders, hips, knees and feet/ankle.  

Add to this movement, posture and breathing (not necessarily in that order) with a sprinking of spirit and you have a powerful combination.

In regards to clothes - I see many people train with t-shirts and bottoms which do not extactly mimick what is in the real world - i.e. people wear jeans, "puffer" jackets which are like a michelin man jacket - very difficult to grab and absorbs hits like anything.  

pesilat is correct in saying "The world is my weapon" - use your environment ...

P


----------

